# Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. September 2011)

*Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]


----------



## Gems1 (24. September 2011)

*Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

finde den lüfter im P-L-Verhältnis echt mies. im grunde erschließt sich mir hier kein kaufargument, denn die von euch aufgelistete lüftergeschwindigkeit hängt letztlich von der temperaturregelung ab. somit ist dienormale version auch leise und nahezu unhörbar. schon dass ihr versucht die maximal erreichbaren 2.x sone als laut zu deklarieren ist schon recht merkwürdig 

weiss nicht ob nur ich das so sehe, aber 11 € mehr sind mir da echt zu hoch gegriffen. aber gut, es ist auch alternate^^


----------



## razzor1984 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Viel interesanter wär mal ein intel mit ner tdp von 125watt - 130watt(Sandy E) weil da wirds dann anders ausschauen ^^- sonst find dich den Preis noch ok weil wer silent out of the Box habn will, zahlt ruhig mal ein paar Euro mehr.
Wenn jemand basteln kann der wird sich sowas selber bauen, einziger Punkt welches teuer kommen kann sind diese Klammern, warn beim Mugen2 schon schwer zu bekommen und mit 3 eurp pro Stück net billig ^^


----------



## n3ts4k (24. September 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

ich kann weder die temps noch die lüfterdrehzahl im normalenbetrieb bestätigen. mein phenom II x6 liegt unter volllast doch weit unter den angegeben werten und ich habe wirklich kein teures high end gehäuse und sogar nur einen gehäuselüfter an der rückseite. imho lohnt sich der kauf der pcgh kaum, da der standardlüfter bei eingeschalteter mainboardlüftersteuerung ohne prime95 vollauslastung nicht über 1000rpm dreht. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man mit der standard edition und zur not einem besseren 4pin lüfter besser fährt.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (24. September 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

naja 11€ preisunterschied ist an sich OK
wenn man bedenkt das man für manche 120mm Lüfter um die 10 - 15€ bezahlt.

von einer PCGH Edition hätte ich aber mal was mit blauen LED erwartet... so ein wenig PIMP + BLING halt... schwarze Lüfter sind doch Langweilig (aber hat Scythe natürlich nicht im Programm).

Whatever ich hab meinen Mugen 3 schon.


----------



## DAkuma (24. September 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Wie kommt ihr auf 11€ unterschied? 

Ich seh da nur 5€ unterschied und ob beleuchtet oder net, der mugen 3 pcgh wirds wohl bei mir demnächst


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Ich sehe auch nur 39,99 zu 44,99 *UVP*. Ich hab den immo auch in der Standardversion und verstehe auch nicht warum dort nicht eine 2. Klammer incl. ist.


----------



## sfc (24. September 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Mir gefällt die Lösung von PCGH. Werd ich wohl einem Freund empfehlen, der einen lautlosen PC wünscht. Aber ein Kühler mit eurem geilen LED-Lüfter von Enermax wäre echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## thedetonator (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*



DAkuma schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr auf 11€ unterschied?
> 
> Ich seh da nur 5€ unterschied und ob beleuchtet oder net, der mugen 3 pcgh wirds wohl bei mir demnächst



Der reale Preis eines Standard Mugen 3 liegt momentan bei min. 32,5€ während die PCGH-Edition kaum unter der UVP von 45€ verkauft wird!

Für den Aufpreis könnten bspw 2 fractal-design 120mm Lüfter @ 800rpm angebracht werden, die ebenfalls sehr gut sind!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Da musst du dann aber noch zusätzliche Klammern für die Befestigung des 2. Lüfters dazu kaufen


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

@Daniel Doofes Argument  Die kostet doch höchstesn nen € oder? 
Wobei ihr habt vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der Stromverbrauch steigt 
(Natürlich nur Spaß)  Sieht ganz nett aus der Kühler, aber bissel "schwach"


----------



## EpicFail (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Menno und mein Montagekit für den K2 (LGA 2011) ist immernoch nicht da
Ist das normal das es keine Rückmeldung gibt, wenn ich per E-Mail bestelle


----------



## Liza (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wobei ihr habt vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der Stromverbrauch steigt


 
Naja der andere dreht einzeln auf 1600 Umdrehungen und der neue mit 2 jeweils nur 800 was auch 1600 ergibt. Soviel mehr an Strom wird es daher wohl nicht sein, rein von der Logik her.


----------



## ile (8. Januar 2012)

Liza schrieb:
			
		

> Naja der andere dreht einzeln auf 1600 Umdrehungen und der neue mit 2 jeweils nur 800 was auch 1600 ergibt. Soviel mehr an Strom wird es daher wohl nicht sein, rein von der Logik her.



Der andere ist ein PWM-Lüfter, der wird in keinem normalen PC mit 1600 upm laufen, eher auf 600 runtergeregelt im Idle.


----------



## Rally (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Mal ne Frage: Die neue Revision hat ja 2 x den 3-Pin Lüfteranschluss. Mein CPU-Lüfter Anschluss ist natürlich 4-pin pwm, kann ich den auch daran anschliessen, wenn ja wie ( also welchen lass ich frei??), weil ansonsten würde ja der 4-pwn ungenutzt bleiben und ich 2 andere Lüfteranschlüsse verwenden müssen und hätte keinen mehr für andere Lüfter frei ...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*



Rally schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Die neue Revision hat ja 2 x den 3-Pin Lüfteranschluss. Mein CPU-Lüfter Anschluss ist natürlich 4-pin pwm, kann ich den auch daran anschliessen, wenn ja wie ( also welchen lass ich frei??), weil ansonsten würde ja der 4-pwn ungenutzt bleiben und ich 2 andere Lüfteranschlüsse verwenden müssen und hätte keinen mehr für andere Lüfter frei ...


 
Ja einen 3pin-Lüfter kannst du auch an den 4poligen Mainboard-Anschluss anschließen, der Stecker passt dabei auch nur in einer Richtung, man kann also eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Wir haben auf PWM bewusst verzichtet, da wir nicht wollen, dass das Mainboard da bei der Drehzahl rumfuscht und die Lüfter immer konstant leise sind.


----------



## Apek (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Warum steckt der gute Mugen 3 in der PCGH Version eigentlich im CPU Kühler Preisvergleich in der Print Ausgabe mit drin?
Ich nutze den normalen Mugen 3, hab aber den Lüfter durch einen Enermax TB Vegas PCGH-Edition ersetzt  Das wäre sicherlich auch keine schlechte Idee. Gut, Scythe dazu zu bringen einen Enermaxlüfter anbauen zu lassen würde sicher schwierig werden (andersrum auch), aber Scythe haben ja auch mal Lüfter mit LEDs im Programm gehabt. Jedenfalls wäre, der Mehrwert gegebnüber dem normalen Modell größer, wenn er etwas mehr PCGH "heraussschreien" würde.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Ich denke Scythe und Enermax zu kombinieren wird schwierig, das müssen die User wie du dann selbst zusammenbasteln...


----------



## Apek (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Jupp, sehr richtig. Hatte ich auch selbst schon angemerkt, dass Scythe und Enermax sicher kein Gemeinschaftswerk daraus machen würden. Aber wie schon gesagt, Scythe hatten ja auch mal LED Lüfter im Portfolio, vielleicht überrascht Ihr uns ja eines Tages mit einem "Scythe Mugen Silent LED PCGH Modell"


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*



Apek schrieb:


> Jupp, sehr richtig. Hatte ich auch selbst schon angemerkt, dass Scythe und Enermax sicher kein Gemeinschaftswerk daraus machen würden. Aber wie schon gesagt, Scythe hatten ja auch mal LED Lüfter im Portfolio, vielleicht überrascht Ihr uns ja eines Tages mit einem "Scythe Mugen Silent LED PCGH Modell"


 
Das ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee, vielleicht klappt sowas mal bei einem Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition anno 2013.


----------



## jurajwht (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir diesen Lüfter zu holen. Ich habe ein ASUS Crosshair Formula V Board und ein Lian Li PC-60FNW Gehäuse. Passt das platzmäßig?


----------



## Cleriker (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*



jurajwht schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir diesen Lüfter zu holen. Ich habe ein ASUS Crosshair Formula V Board und ein Lian Li PC-60FNW Gehäuse. Passt das platzmäßig?


 Hi, das Gehäuse hat eine Breite von 210mm genau wie diese hier, zudem sieht das Grundgerüst (an der Rückseite zu erkennen) sehr ähnlich proportioniert aus. Die von mir verlinkten Gehäuse sind alle für CPU-Kühler ab 160mm spezifiziert. Ich würde deshalb davon ausgehen, dass es bei deinem auch passt.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition im Test - Silent-Version mit 2 Lüftern und fast identischer Kühlleistung [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich denke Scythe und Enermax zu kombinieren wird schwierig, das müssen die User wie du dann selbst zusammenbasteln...


 
Meinst du sowas hier 

Der läuft genau so leise wie die PCGH-Edition und sieht echt hot aus. Sind die Enermax PCGH-Edition (~850U/min.)


----------

